
To fight coronavirus spread, the U.S. may expand ‘social distancing’ measures - Kaibeezy
https://www.statnews.com/2020/02/03/coronavirus-spread-social-distancing-us/
======
Kaibeezy
Hadn’t seen that precise phrase before, despite paying attention at a moderate
level. It is cancellation of large events, school closings, border closings,
etc.

 _...if there are signs that health care systems might get overwhelmed, then
it might be time to call in reinforcement measures, (Harvard public health
researcher) said.

No single measure is perfect, and choosing which to implement — and when — is
highly subjective. “These decisions basically are an art form, not a science,”
said Dr. Julie Gerberding, who served as CDC director under President George
W. Bush._

